# Australian Immigration wants Indian immigration to fill labour gaps



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Australian and Indian officials are working with Australian educational institutions and training organizations on opening up the country's training system to Indian students.

Tens of thousands of Indians would be trained under the plan to work in both countries, with up to 30,000 Australia-trained Indians being recruited to work in Australia.

India prompted the initiative after realising that it needs about a million skilled workers to help develop its own mining industry. Australia is also experiencing a lack or workers as its economy heats up and demand for resources increases.

According to Peter Linford, Australia's senior trade official in India, the skills training program will offer enormous opportunities for the education sector and mining industry.

Linford told the Australian Financial Review that the scheme could become a model for other to follow in industries in other countries.

Indians would be trained to Australian standards and employed on the same conditions as Australians under existing immigration schemes.

Source : Australian Immigration wants Indian immigration to fill labour gaps


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

*Australia hopes to attract skilled Indian workers*

According to David Holly, Australian Consul-General for South India, the Australian government hopes to attract more skilled Indian workers to deal with a shortfall of labour through changes in its skilled immigration scheme.

There continues to be rapid growth in the Australian economy; Many Australian firms are looking abroad for skilled workers, particularly workers for the resources industry (such as mining).

Under reforms to immigration policy which will take place on 1 July 2011, the age limit for applicants under the General Skilled Migration program will be raised from 45 to 50 years of age.

For many applicants, a job offer is required to obtain permanent residence in Australia. The General Skilled Migration (GSM) scheme allows entry of independent immigrants and immigrants sponsored by relatives and immigrants nominated by a State or Territory government. GSM immigration schemes are certainly worth considering if you wish to live and work in Australia.

There are also employer and government sponsored immigration routes which should also be considered by skilled Indian workers.

*It is hoped that the upcoming changes to the General Skilled Immigration program will attract 125,850 skilled overseas workers by June of 2012.*

Shortages in the Australian labour market are experienced in a wide range of sectors, including the IT, engineering, and medical industries.


----------

